# Spying on WS



## sblue (Feb 6, 2014)

I had installed WebWatcher on husband's computer and it really wasn't very good. It wouldn't show me his emails and I had to get on his laptop several times for updates. Which is difficult because he works out of state. But now I realize he is using his phone a lot more than his laptop anyway. He says it's because he has lousy internet connection at most of the hotels he stays at. My question is....has anybody tried putting something on a phone to monitor activity? I heard that Phone Beagle is good but I am not for sure if I should try it or not. I am not good with computers and smart phones and I worry about leaving the history on his phone if I install it. And I don't want to have to do updates all the time again. His phone is completely different from mine and I don't want to start putting on the app then getting stuck!! At least when I had WebWatcher, they had a live chat to help you through the process. Any advice?????


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

Im pming our phone guy for you.


----------



## workindad (May 7, 2011)

Its been a while since I used webwatcher, but it showed me emails. Are you he is emailing from the pc?

Sorry, can't help with the phone beagle question.

Do you have his access and password to log in to his email remotely?


----------



## kalimata (Jan 29, 2014)

Is this an iPhone? If so then you don't need to do much of anything to keep track of his GPS position. Just turn on iCloud and activate the "Find my iPhone" feature


----------



## sblue (Feb 6, 2014)

We have GPS on our phones now but I want to see what he does with internet on his phone.


----------

